# Journey for pr- route csv



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Good Day,

I can advise people who are looking forward for a CSV and PR. 
I can help people who are unsure of what to do and how to go about making an application with right set of documents.

Cheers !!


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

I_SINGH said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I can advise people who are looking forward for a CSV and PR.
> I can help people who are unsure of what to do and how to go about making an application with right set of documents.
> ...


 Hi,

Could you please help me.

I have a CSV which is valid till 2020 . Just renewed it.

I want to file PR based on CSV .

Please help me .

Sent you personal message .

Thanks,
Learn


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi did you submit a project proposal when you sent through your PR


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Hi did you submit a project proposal when you sent through your PR


Project Proposal? As in?

Can you please elaborate?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Like as in a project of what you have accomplished eg. an electrical or it project. 
Someone told me that you need to submit a copy of your project that you have done before. I feel so stupid now lol


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Like as in a project of what you have accomplished eg. an electrical or it project.
> Someone told me that you need to submit a copy of your project that you have done before. I feel so stupid now lol


there is no requirement as such. but to motivate the application you can surely mention what you have done with a proof and how it will benefit.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks again


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

I_SINGH said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I can advise people who are looking forward for a CSV and PR.
> I can help people who are unsure of what to do and how to go about making an application with right set of documents.
> ...


Hi thank you
I am qualified in electrical field but have total IT experience of 5 years. Do I need to get ecsa assessment or IITPSA will suffice. Your assistance would be really helpful

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me.
> 
> ...


Hi I am also in this situation,

My wife and I both have CSV's until 2020 and would like to apply for PRP, can you advise on the documents required?

Thanks
Pueky


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

I_SINGH said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I can advise people who are looking forward for a CSV and PR.
> I can help people who are unsure of what to do and how to go about making an application with right set of documents.
> ...



Hi Mr Singh,
Thanks for your introduction.
Please help me for getting Critical work visa.
I a Electronics Engineer having 9 years off experience.

Thanks!


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello Mr.singh, Please can I get your contact number ? I need your assistance in getting csv

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

